# عرض تقديمي في ال clean room



## مهندس/علي (7 مارس 2009)

عندي بعض الملفات القيمة عن ال clean room والمستشفيات ومصانع الادوية هرفعها ليكم تباعا ودي مقدمة في ال clean room


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 مارس 2009)

مش عارف مش عايزة ترفع لية


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 مارس 2009)

نجرب تاني يمكن مين عالم


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

يا ريت تكمل السلسه عشان جايه فى وقتها تمام


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 مارس 2009)

انت تطلب بس بس تدفع كام هههههههههه
يا جميل انا هرفع ملفات جامدة بس المشكلة في ملفات كبيرة وبصدق انا لم اتعامل مع اي موقع رفع ملفات وللاسف مفيش وقت اني ادخل وشوف الطريقة وكدا بس هحاول لاجل عيونك


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> انت تطلب بس بس تدفع كام هههههههههه
> يا جميل انا هرفع ملفات جامدة بس المشكلة في ملفات كبيرة وبصدق انا لم اتعامل مع اي موقع رفع ملفات وللاسف مفيش وقت اني ادخل وشوف الطريقة وكدا بس هحاول لاجل عيونك


ادفع لك عمرى يا عمرى
حب و احاسيس
ولا طريقه و لا حاجه
خش ع الموقع ده www.ifile.it و بعدين دوس على اب لود و حدد له الملفات اللى هترفعها
لما تخلص خالص هيطلع لك اللنك بتاع الملف اللى انت رفعته
احفظه عندك و بعدين اكتبه لنا هنا 
تمت بحمد الله


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 مارس 2009)

اي خدمة ودة ملف عن ال CLEAN ROOM
http://ifile.it/6437520


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> اي خدمة ودة ملف عن ال clean room
> http://ifile.it/6437520


احب انا الشاب سريع الفهم سريع الاستجابه
تسلم يا نجم
جارى قراءه الموضوع يمكن ربنا ينفخ فى صورتى و افهم حاجه


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 مارس 2009)

لو احتجت شي اسال انا اشتغلت في مجال الادوية اربع سنين وخبت وجيت السعودية واشتغلت في المقاولات والفيلل وحاجات ملهاش علاقة بشغل الهندسة ما علينا انا بالفعل اتمني ارجع مصر واشتغل في المجال دة تاني


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> لو احتجت شي اسال انا اشتغلت في مجال الادوية اربع سنين وخبت وجيت السعودية واشتغلت في المقاولات والفيلل وحاجات ملهاش علاقة بشغل الهندسة ما علينا انا بالفعل اتمني ارجع مصر واشتغل في المجال دة تاني


هههههههههههههههههه
انا خبت نفس خيبتك و شغال دلوقتى فى السعوديه بس مش على فلل
على مشارريع كبيره فى مدينه الملك عبدالله و مش مقاول
تصميم و اشراف و استشارات
و حاليا مقبل على شركه تانى كل تخصصها فى المصانع بصفه عامه و فى مصانع الادويه بصفه خاصه (برضه تصميم) و عشان كده بجمع داتا لان الموضوع اكيد فيه اختلافات و الواحد مبيحبش يبقى عاجز
ربنا يكرمنا جميعا و نرجع مصر يا سى دى عشان انا هموت و ارجع بس للاسف الوضع بقى زفت هنا و هناك


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 مارس 2009)

خلاص يا معلم شوفلنا ام الشركة دي يمكن تجمعنا سوي ربنا يعينك يا سيدي


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> خلاص يا معلم شوفلنا ام الشركة دي يمكن تجمعنا سوي ربنا يعينك يا سيدي


شغال يا نجم
لو انت فى جده اشطه


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 مارس 2009)

:82:انا في الدمام يلا مفيش نصيب وكمان الكفيل بتاعي مش هيسبني بسهولة مش مهم خير مفيش جديد في الشغل


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

معلش يا على الخيره فيما اختاره الله


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> لو احتجت شي اسال انا اشتغلت في مجال الادوية اربع سنين وخبت وجيت السعودية واشتغلت في المقاولات والفيلل وحاجات ملهاش علاقة بشغل الهندسة ما علينا انا بالفعل اتمني ارجع مصر واشتغل في المجال دة تاني


 في عالمنا العربي ممكن نلاقي طبيب عيون بيشتغل معلم جغرافيا


----------



## alaa_84 (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا إخوانى إنتم مهندسين مجتهدين


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و نفعكم بالعلم


----------



## مهندس/علي (10 مارس 2009)

*دة بقي ملف حلو في ال clean room*

ملف pdf جامد عن الغرف النظيفة وتصميمها
http://ifile.it/ny0wuij


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

تسلم يا على ياللى بتغيب تغيب و تطلع لنا بحاجه
يا ريت متغيبش يا اخى كده


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

اشتغلت فين في مصر في مصانع الادويه دول كلهم اعرفهم


----------



## مهندس/علي (11 مارس 2009)

حبيبي zanitty الشغل والله مش مخليك تلف حوليك بس ربنا يسهل احط ليك حجات حلوة كتير بس الوقت 

هلا زيكو اشتغلت يا سيدي في ادوية ومينا فارما و العبور فارما وbig فارما اي خدمة


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعينك يا على و يكرمك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

في العبور مع/ محمد شفيق الله يرحمه؟؟؟ او كدا احنا نعرف بعض كويس


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك يا مهندس علي


----------



## مهندس/علي (12 مارس 2009)

الله يرحمة لو انت الي في دماغي اوع تكون الغايش علي العموم اهلا بيك في اي وقت الله يرحم الراجل دة كان انسان محترم بجد


----------



## مهندس/علي (12 مارس 2009)

اهلا بيك جهاد شكرا ليك


----------



## مهندس/علي (12 مارس 2009)

*اشري للمستشفي*

دة بقي اشرقي للمستشفي وكيفية التصميم 
http://ifile.it/djkt809


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيكم يا خايبين انا خايب كبير زيكم مهندس الكترونيات محترف و مخترع و عاملم ماكينات سي ان سي وبعدين جيت اشتغل في السعوديه برده
بس على فكره فيه حاجه لو ما عملتوهاش تبقوا أخيب خلق الله وهيا دي أهم وأحسن حاجه في السعوديه أنك تحج بيت الله و تعتمر ومافيش أحسن من كده فلاح ياباشمهندسين 
أخوكم الصغنن
طارق بلال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 مارس 2009)

فاضل من الخيبه حته ما قولتلكومش عليها أنا باشتغل مدير معرض ببيع درابزينات ستانلس ستيل يعني تخصص قريب جدا من الألكترونيات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مهندس/علي (15 مارس 2009)

دا انت خايب خيبة قوية معرض ودرابزين اية علاقة دة بالهندسة يا عم المخترع يمكن بينور في الضلمة ولا بيعملك عملية نقل عند اللمس هو في مستويات للخيبة واهنيك علي درجة امتياز فيها احنا شاغلين في نفس المجال او في نفس الفلك اما انت فرحت مجرة تانية ربنا يعينك


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

ايه يا على الخناقه مع مين و الكلام على ايه


----------



## مهندس/علي (16 مارس 2009)

الكلام دة كبير هيه ابدا يا اخي لا خناق ولا شي دة صديق لينا في السعودية مهندس الكترونيات شغل في معرض استنالس ستيل يا تري من وجهة نظرك الولبية اية العلاقة بينهم


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

العلاقه طرديه عكسيه انبطاحيه
ربنا يفرج كربه يا رب عشان بجد دى حاجه تخنق


----------



## مهندس/علي (16 مارس 2009)

ربنا معاه ويعينة بس هل الاحتياج يخلينا نبعد عن المهم ضفني عندك
eng_ali_78 علي عم ياهوو


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

انت بتكلمنى انا على موضوع الايمايل ده ؟


----------



## مهندس/علي (17 مارس 2009)

اي حد يا باشا بس انا كنت بكلمك انت


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

اعتبره حصل يا شقيقى
بس الاسهل تضيفنى انت عشان انا مش هفتح الايمايل دلوقتى خاص
ضيفنى و لما اخش اقبلك
ahmedzieni


----------



## مهندس/علي (17 مارس 2009)

دة بقي ملف حلو قوي عن ملف في المناطق العقيمة ويعتبر اكثر في مصانع الادوية وتصنيع الامبول
http://ifile.it/gbtc2zu


----------



## mohamed mech (17 مارس 2009)

سيل من المعلومات من المهندس على يرافقة سيل من الدعوات منا له


----------



## مهندس/علي (17 مارس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك اي خدمة ده اقل واجب ورد للجميل لاصدقاء وكمان اية يا عم السيول الي غرقتنا فيها دي


----------



## مهندس/علي (17 مارس 2009)

استكمال ملفات ال منطقة العقيمة
http://ifile.it/d2ywmoe
http://ifile.it/2tw3du1


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

هى ملهاش اسم غير "العقيمه" اللى مش حلو ده


----------



## مهندس/علي (18 مارس 2009)

هلا يا هندسة انت فين انا اضفتك ومش لاقيك اون لاين
العقيمة دة لان اسمها Sterile area وهي منطقة مخصص لتصنيع منتج دوائي او للعملية وتكون لها مواصفات معينة في الهواء وزرات الغبار لها مقاس معين ونسبة التوث والرطوبة لان كل دي عوامل بتوثر بالسلب في عملية التصنيع


----------



## ndmiraq (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور ياباشا 
موضوع مميز فعلا 
بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## alaa eldin farag (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

الباب رقم 15 فى اشرى application
عن الغرف النظيفة


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 أبريل 2009)

دة بقي ملف جديد عن منطقه تصنيع البودر واي خدمه
Solid-liquid Filtration And Separation Technology


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 أبريل 2009)

دة بقي ملف جديد عن منطقه تصنيع البودر والسوائل واي خدمه
Solid-liquid Filtration And Separation Technology


----------



## eng-muataz (25 أبريل 2009)

عادي يازملاء لا تجزعوا انا مهندس نووية طلعت على قطر اول ما اشتغلت مدير معرض سيراميك وبعدين بالمقاولات يعني البناء واخر شي "هلا" بالتكييف والله يستر من المستقبل ..........وعم ادرس كمان ماجستير بهندسة الطاقة
هي احوال الدنيا


----------



## eng-muataz (25 أبريل 2009)

*عادي يازملاء لا تجزعوا انا مهندس نووية طلعت على قطر اول ما اشتغلت مدير معرض سيراميك وبعدين بالمقاولات يعني البناء واخر شي "هلا" بالتكييف والله يستر من المستقبل ..........وعم ادرس كمان ماجستير بهندسة الطاقة
هي احوال الدنيا*​


----------



## eng-muataz (25 أبريل 2009)

اعتذر عن تكرار المشاركة السابقة
بتشكرك كتير باشمهندس علي كان مطلوب مني حلقة بحث عن فلترة المشافي
بتشكرك عالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## hsfarid (29 يوليو 2009)

عايزين لو احد من الاخوة عندة مشروع كبير ينزلة على الموقع فى هذ النوعية عشان تكون الاستفادة كبيرة


----------



## Faresmuradagha (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مع التمنيات بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا بطل على الملف


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير


----------



## mech_mohamed (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم حقيقى انتو بتنقذو الواحد
بس ارجو التاكد من اعاده رفع الملفات لانى محتاجها و داستلمت مشروع لمصنع ادوية و محتاج الناس المحترمة امثالكم للمساعده


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2010)

mech_mohamed قال:


> بارك الله فيكم حقيقى انتو بتنقذو الواحد
> بس ارجو التاكد من اعاده رفع الملفات لانى محتاجها و داستلمت مشروع لمصنع ادوية و محتاج الناس المحترمة امثالكم للمساعده


 وأنا برضو
تصدق م علي 
لم نستطيع تحميل ولا ملف


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (23 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية

بس المواقع لما تنزلها بتعطيك : File Experied


----------



## خادم محمد (25 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (2 مايو 2010)

*VALIDATION OF CLEAN ROOMS FOR Aseptic Manufacturing*

ازاي تعمل تحقيق لمدى فعالية التصميم داخل الغرف العقيمة
بالهه عليكم لا تقصروا في الدعاء


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (2 مايو 2010)

*المقياس الصيني لأنشاء مصانع للأدوية*

ملف زي العسل يمثل المقياس الأساسي التي تعتمد علية الدولة الصينية عند انشاء مصنع دواء


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور م رشدى هل ما زلت بالسعودية


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (2 مايو 2010)

يارب يسمع منك
أنا في مصر في اسكندرية


----------



## samy m (11 يناير 2012)

للاسف الملفات انتهت فترة تحميلها ... ارجو اعادة رفعها و الف شكـــر


----------



## golden hawk (11 يناير 2012)

هو ليه كل الملفات انتهت من ال ifile 
على العموم انا شغال فى المجال ده بردو
بس استشارى مش فى المصانع 
​


----------



## nofal (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## COREY (18 مارس 2012)

*شكراً جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## محمد_86 (18 أبريل 2012)

الله يكرمكوا


----------



## hikal007 (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على ,, ولكن كل الملفات المرفوعه على ifile انتهت صلاحيتها ,, برجاء رفعها على mediafire او 4shared


----------



## تامر النجار (30 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع ممتاز لاكن معظم الملفات منتهية الصلاحية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 أبريل 2012)

اللي عنده الملفات يتكرم و يرفعها على الفور شيرد 
للاسف ولا لينك شغال و الكل يعطي نو ساتش فايل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad sobhy (30 أبريل 2012)

_*ارجو رفع الملفات مره اخرى يا جماعه ويا ريت على رابط اخر وجزاكم الله خير *_


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 مايو 2013)

رجاء إعادة رفع اللينكات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف 58 (3 ديسمبر 2016)

جميع الملفات لا تعمل نرجو رفعها مرة أخرى .


----------

